# Free Green Parks in Jakarta



## Indos

I want to make a dedicated thread about green parks in Jakarta which is free to enter. I would start from Ria Rio park in East Jakarta. This park has its own small lake

*Ria Rio park East Jakarta*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Ranggon Wijaya Kusuma Park, East Jakarta*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

*GBK park (Taman Hutan Kota GBK), Central Jakarta.* Located in Jakarta Business District.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Buperta Cibubur, East Jakarta. *Some money is needed to enter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Taman Puring (Puring park), South Jakarta*






*Taman Menteng (Menteng Park), Central Jakarta*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Mataram Park, South Jakarta*






The location is Near* Al-Azhar Mosque Complex*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Tebet Eco Park, South Jakarta*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Lapangan Banteng (Banteng Park), Central Jakarta*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*GBK sport complex ( Central Jakarta )*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Monas Monument, Central Jakarta*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Bio Park Ragunan, South Jakarta*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Lapangan Banteng, Banteng Park, during Weekend. Central Jakarta*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

TAMAN SPATHODEA ( Spathodea Park) South Jakarta​


----------



## Indos

*Penjaringan Forest City Park, North Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

*Taman Langsat (Langsat Park), Kebayoran Baru, South Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

If we go outside Jakarta, even still in Bogor, part of Greater Jakarta, the situation is large greaner and thus their neighboorhod is already part of huge green park zone.

*Bukit Alesano, Bogor (Greater Jakarta areas)*






*Parabakti, Pamijahan, Bogor (Greater Jakarta areas)*






*Puncak, Bogor (Greater Jakarta areas)*


----------



## Indos

*Pluit Park, North Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

*Tabebuya Park, Jagakarsa, South Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

All of the green public parks in this thread are all built by local Jakarta government (and some by central government) for green public space.

------------------------------------------

*Tebet Eco Park, South Jakarta*






​


----------



## Indos

*Srengseng City Forest, West Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

*Mangrove Forest Angke Kapuk, North Jakarta*






Magical Mangroves: What 25 years of Restoration Work Can Achieve Did you know that beside filling spots around the coast, mangroves are strong enough to withstand destructive storms and floods? Without them, the effects would be much more catastrophic for the local communities. This is one of the many specialties that we will explore in this first episode. 

In this film, we will also get to know the story of a woman whose noble efforts spanning decades have achieved a large, caring and more environmentally conscious community in Indonesia. The great Ibu Murniwati. She helped to transform a barren land that suffered from excessive illegal fishing into a green paradise. A paradise that is now home to at least 50 different species of birds. Some of the most commonly found ones are the Little Egret (Egretta Garzetta), Little Black Cormorant (Phalacrocorax Sulcirostris) and the Oriental Darter (Anhinga Melanogaster).


----------



## Indos

*Martha Christina Tiahahu Park, Kebayoran Baru, South Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

*Cattleya Park, West Jakarta*






*Cibubur, East Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

*Kemayoran City Forest, North Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

*Situ Lembang Park, Menteng, Central Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Mangrove Forest Angke Kapuk, North Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magical Mangroves: What 25 years of Restoration Work Can Achieve Did you know that beside filling spots around the coast, mangroves are strong enough to withstand destructive storms and floods? Without them, the effects would be much more catastrophic for the local communities. This is one of the many specialties that we will explore in this first episode.
> 
> In this film, we will also get to know the story of a woman whose noble efforts spanning decades have achieved a large, caring and more environmentally conscious community in Indonesia. The great Ibu Murniwati. She helped to transform a barren land that suffered from excessive illegal fishing into a green paradise. A paradise that is now home to at least 50 different species of birds. Some of the most commonly found ones are the Little Egret (Egretta Garzetta), Little Black Cormorant (Phalacrocorax Sulcirostris) and the Oriental Darter (Anhinga Melanogaster).



*More look on the inside of Angke Mangrove Forest, North Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

*Ragunan Park (zoo), South Jakarta*

Some money needed to enter


----------



## Indos

*Jakarta Local Government targets to have 30 % Green Open Space*​






Jakarta: DKI Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan targets Jakarta to have more green open space (RTH). In order to make it happen, Anies signed Governor Regulation No. 31 of 2022 concerning the Detailed Spatial Plan of the DKI Jakarta Provincial Planning Area.

The regulation was passed to carry out the mandate of the central government through Law Number 11 of 2021 concerning Job Creation or the Omnibus Law. The regional spatial planning rules, which were originally in the form of regional regulations, were revised and replaced in the form of regional head regulations.

"In the future, we want to increase the RTH from the current 12.1 percent to 30.9 percent," said Anies in the socialization agenda of Pergub Number 31 of 2022 at City Hall, Wednesday, September 21, 2022.

He explained that one of the steps that has been carried out by the DKI Provincial Government to increase the area of RTH is to free the land tax for land owned by residents who are willing to be converted into RTH. In addition, through this regulation, he encouraged the existence of incentives for various RTH that could be provided by the private sector.







Anies also targets that the area of RTH can increase as one of the positive impacts of the encouragement of _transit-oriented development_ (TOD) development policies in Jakarta.

"With so many TODs, we hope that later it will make concessions in other regions," he said.

The TOD policy allows the private sector to build multifunctional (mix-used) buildings in transportation integration areas such as stations and terminals. Through the Pergub, Anies allowed the private sector to build high-rise buildings in the TOD area with various purposes, namely offices, retail, health, and housing.

Anies also wants green open space to not be seen as limited to green expanses such as parks. However, in the form of a space like _a vertical garden_.



Mantap! Anies Targetkan Ruang Terbuka Hijau di Jakarta Capai 30,9%


----------



## Indos

*Suropati Park and Menteng Park, Menteng, Central Jakarta*


----------



## Sulman Badshah

nice videos , very well managed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Menteng Park, Central Jakarta*

This is the video showing both Menteng Park and Menteng area in Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

*Spatodheia Park, South Jakarta*

Similar like the above post video, this video also shows the look of housing around the park where for this one is in South Jakarta region.


----------



## Indos

*Dutch state Funeral in Ancol, North Jakarta*






*Dutch state Funeral in Menteng Pulo, Tebet, South Jakarta*

Dutch King and Queen visited the place


----------



## Indos

Dutch state funeral is not only in Jakarta, this the example in Semarang, Central Java


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia state funeral is in Kalibata, South Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Buperta Cibubur, East Jakarta. *Some money is needed to enter



*Camping in Cibubur, East Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

Many people working in Jakarta and whose parents living in Jakarta are living outside Jakarta, some of the places are in South Tangerang and Sentul, both are pretty much green

*South Tangerang (Greater Jakarta)*











*Sentul (Greater Jakarta)*


----------



## Indos

*City park in BSD, South Tangerang (Greater Jakarta)*


----------



## Indos

*3 camping grounds in Sentul, Greater Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

*Cisadon camping camp, Sentul, Greater Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

Jakarta's 92 percent residents live in proximity to parks: Governor​21 hours ago







Jakarta (ANTARA) - Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan stated that 92 percent of Jakarta's residents live near parks, which are part of the government's innovation for the community.

"As many as 92 residents of Jakarta City can reach a park within a distance of 800 meters, so almost 100 percent of them live close to parks," Baswedan remarked while opening a seminar related to innovation at the Jakarta City Hall here on Tuesday.

Based on the 2020 Population Census of the Statistics Indonesia (BPS)-Jakarta office, the population in the capital city reaches 10.56 million people.

According to the governor, building parks is part of the efforts to support the improvement in quality of a clean and healthy environment.

*During a dissemination event for Governor's Regulation on Detailed Spatial Planning, Baswedan noted that over the past five years, the provincial government of Jakarta had revitalized 480 parks and 29 urban parks as well as planted 140 thousand new trees.*

Earlier, the governor had planned to expand the green space area, from 12.12 percent in 2014 to 30.92 percent of the capital city area, which reached 664.01 square kilometers starting in 2022.

The plan is contained in Governor Regulation Number 31 of 2022 on Detailed Spatial Planning for the Jakarta Planning Area.

He remarked that starting in 2022, the green space concept is no longer solely based on horizontal spaces but also vertical spaces, unlike during the calculation of green spaces in 2014, which was only calculated based on the expanse of space.

He sought the private sector's involvement in supporting the Jakarta provincial government's plan, including the option of providing incentives to draw private parties.

The governor also urged his staff to prepare a regulation to serve as an incentive scheme for the private sector. 









Jakarta's 92 percent residents live in proximity to parks: Governor - ANTARA News


Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan stated that 92 percent of Jakarta's residents live near parks, which are part of the government's ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

This green public park is actually next to Blok-M bus station in Kebayoran Baru, South Jakarta. Blok M bus station is the center of bus station in Jakarta. Yup it is also next to Blok-M MRT station.






Blok M is not only where we can see the center of bus station in Jakarta, but it has its own charming since it is close to Central Jakarta (Jakarta downtown) and has several hotels and shops that looks like Tokyo, Japan. Its nick name is Little Tokyo.


----------



## Indos

*South Jakarta overall is quite green

Kebayoran Baru*






*Pondok Indah*






*Lebak Bulus *






*Kemang*






*Many lives outside Jakarta, but still part of greater Jakarta

Bintaro Jaya*. The housing complex is built by local Jakarta government company, PT Jaya






*Cinere, Greater Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

South Jakartan is usually called anak selatan (Southern kids)

*Pondok Indah Mall, South Jakarta*






-----------------------

*Down town Area (Sudirman Central Business District/SCBD), Central Jakarta*






*Mall in SCBD*






*Sarinah Mall, Central Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Many people working in Jakarta and whose parents living in Jakarta are living outside Jakarta, some of the places are in South Tangerang and Sentul, both are pretty much green
> 
> *South Tangerang (Greater Jakarta)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sentul (Greater Jakarta)*



Check what is Mall in Sentul (Greater Jakarta) like compare to Mall inside Jakarta.






Mall in BSD (Tangerang Selatan/Greater Jakarta)


----------



## Indos

*Semanggi, Central Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

*Menteng Park, Central Jakarta*


----------

